# PIKO DCC



## ImaGizmo (Jan 17, 2012)

So here goes my first giant step for mankind into this forum.
After months of research, reading and web searching the DCC Manufacturers web sites I have finally, well almost finally decided on the DCC Sytem that will work for me.
The DCC system I like the best is the Piko SL-PIKO-DCC-5-Kit with a SL-PS-500-1-24-20AF 20 Amp Power Supply and one 35015 5 amp Booster to start with.
My Question: Anybody actually have hands on use of the Piko DCC system? If so please tell me what you like and do not like.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I wasn't even aware that Piko had a DCC system. I suspect that someone else produces it for them. I would want to know who that is before I bought one. And even if it is produced by a reputable DCC manufacturer you would want to see if it's been down graded to keep the cost down.
Bob


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is a lower cost Massoth system, rated at 5 Amps.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Most folks in the G scale go with the 10 amp systems. Of course the German systems tend to cost more and have very small screens on the cabs. Also get ready to learn some German. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I am familiar with the Massoth system. It is not inexpensive, but is of very high quality and a lot of features. Trip current can be set as high as 12 amps.


----------



## ImaGizmo (Jan 17, 2012)

From what I have read so far it appears that the Piko System is related to the Massoth system and Piko is a scaled down version of Massoth at about 1/2 the price and features of the Massoth System. 
I found the Piko DCC Sytem at a web site named Shourt Line by Soft Works Ltd. The site is a wealth of infromation on Piko and Massoth. The catch is I cannot find any other web site or information on the Piko Sytem. 
The photo of the cab shows a large display that appears to be as large, if not larger than some of the other brands. 
I do not post links or open links in emails, forums or chats. If you would like to read info. on the Piko System you can Google "Shourt Line" and get to the web site. 

I would like to hear from somebody that has the Piko System and is using it to run their layout. 

I do Sprechen some Deutsch. Welll just a little, but enough to get by.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Notwithstanding the "trip current", what is the maximum continuous output of the booster? 

Greg


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I was also considering this system about a month ago and one of the members here gave me a link to another forum with people using this system. After reading many posts both praising and the problems I opted to the NCE sysem. and so far have no regrets.You should read this thread before you buy a Piko system: http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/tm.aspx?high=&m=158622&mpage=3#184072 Mohammed


----------



## MartyI (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got the system about a month ago. It is basically a massoth system but 5 amps and does not appear o be user upgradable, and no separate programming track output. I have 2 navigators and a booster for another 5 amp block. The navigator appears to be the same as the massoth, same software, just not with the buttons being backlite. So far, very easy to setup and use. Wireless works great even though I have not tested the range. I have only done basic programming, as I am still very new to DCC. So far, so good. I really like the feel of the navigator.


----------

